# Antler pipe



## bigelow (Mar 2, 2017)

I had this broken piece of antler laying around.  I don't smoke pipes but it looked like a good shape to give it a try


----------



## bigelow (Mar 2, 2017)

Another angle


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 2, 2017)

don't do it .....

you will have to lick the dogs behind to get the taste out of your mouth ......


----------



## bigelow (Mar 2, 2017)

That sounds great


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 2, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> don't do it .....
> 
> you will have to lick the dogs behind to get the taste out of your mouth ......



That's the first thought I had.  The smell of burning bone is not a pleasant odor.  I can't imagine puffing on that pipe.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 2, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> don't do it .....
> 
> you will have to lick the dogs behind to get the taste out of your mouth ......


Put that in your pipe and smoke it........I'll give it to ya though. That thing looks pretty dang cool and it'd be neat to have sitting around.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 2, 2017)

That's what it will do is sit on my mantel


----------



## sea trout (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks cool!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 2, 2017)

I used to fish with a guy that smoked out of deer antler.. Weren't no  pipe tobacco neither. It didn't seem to bother him. The dog butt taste is new to me but I'll have to take Yalls word. Not a smoker.


----------



## Head East (Mar 2, 2017)

theres an app for that


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 2, 2017)

bigelow said:


> I don't smoke pipes but it looked like a good shape to give it a try



Pipes will save you money in the long run over papers....So they say


----------



## Stroker (Mar 2, 2017)

Made one for my only brother maybe 15-20 years ago. He smoked a lot of stuff in it and never complained about a bad taste. He passed away this January 17th, sure would like to have that pipe back.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 3, 2017)

Made quite a few of those back in my college days. A decent supplemental income source for a hungry student. They were very popular in certain circles. I didn't/don't smoke so don't know about the taste (but I can make a good guess on the dog's butt).


----------



## pine floor (Mar 3, 2017)

LOL, Outlook with horn and corn cobb, well if you smoked a corn pipe ,you know, and some rabbit grass.

PF


----------

